# what did i do wrong!!!!!!!!!!:



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

this was my 1st time shipping fish and i looked it up ands seemed easy enough i followed directions to a T i sent my 6 p's home (buffalo ny) till i get to cali(san jose) with my grandma and only 3 made it!!!!!







i got the box, the styrofoam lining the heat pad i lines the styrfoaom with plastic i double bagged each fish fed ex over night to the tune of 82 friggin $ (but its worth it) and my grams told me only 3 made it







the other 3 had bit through the bag they biggest 1 was maybe 2 1/2 inches the rest smaller and the rhom was like 1 inch(he made it u guys know how i am with my rhoms)







but anything i couldve ,shouldve done different when i bought thme they cam e home in a bag was it bad luck i doidnt think that size would need a container what did i do wrong please help cause they have to get shipped back to me and i dont want those 3 dying and u know i have to get my 7" rhom out here !!!!!







thx guys

110 gallon 5rbp 2" oops







2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Double bag them, but place newspaper between the 2 bags. This way if they bite through one, they will not be able to bite through the second because of the news paper. It also keeps them from seeing movement in another bag. This is how p's have been bagged and shipped to me and I have had no problems.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry for your lost. Thats probably the reasons why most people dont ship and leave it up to the experts. But if you ever decide that you dont want to take the risk with your Rhom... lem'me know, Im willing to take it.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Double bag them, but place newspaper between the 2 bags. This way if they bite through one, they will not be able to bite through the second because of the news paper. It also keeps them from seeing movement in another bag. This is how p's have been bagged and shipped to me and I have had no problems.


 Wouldn't the ink leech from the newspaper into the water?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know, I am just relaying what comercial fish sellers that I have bought p's from have done to insure they dont bite through the bags. I do doubt that it would have any effect on the fish if it did though, I doubt news paper companies would want any liability if the ink they used was somehow toxic.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Sorry for your lost. Thats probably the reasons why most people dont ship and leave it up to the experts. But if you ever decide that you dont want to take the risk with your Rhom... lem'me know, Im willing to take it.


 oh i bet rhomzilla lmao but thx guys pray for me when i try and get my babies to me when i get to cali especialy my 7" rhom









110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL.. its kewl man. I have enoght Rhoms. Welcome to the Y'ya Area!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that, dude!
Ask Ron (from Fishpost.com) what the best way of shipping fish is: I bet he can give you some useful info if you decide to try shipping again.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, dude!
> Ask Ron (from Fishpost.com) what the best way of shipping fish is: I bet he can give you some useful info if you decide to try shipping again.










...he knows his stuff about shipping fish.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I personally would of spoken to fishpost on this subject. I know the times ive ordered from george at sharkaquarium my fish usually come in a 2 liter bottle with holes cut in it for water to pass through, that way there is no way they can bite through the bag.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep a hole cut into a waterjug ( like a door) big enough to let the fish in and rubberband it shut. make sure there are holes all over it to let water pass through then double bag it. Then throw it in a styrofoam box with shipping popcorn and heat pads.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx guys so much how do i contact ron? just go to the website and email? but the 2 liter bottle thing sounds good ill do that

110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When Kevin got his altuvei from NJ they bagged it in 5 bags so I suggest more than a couple bags then if they bite through you won't have so much trouble because you have more protection.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

dont know if anybody else mentioned it, but all fish sellers like Fishpost, SharkAquarium, etc put the fish into their own plastic containers like tupperware, and then put holes all over the container so water can flow through it but not big enough to bite through to the bag, then when you get the fish in it, use rubberbands to make sure the fish doesnt open the container, then put into a triple bagged water, then put paper in a styrofoam, then heat packs, then sit the water bag in that. Its best to use oxygen in the bag just prior to sealing it up as well.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you have a 1" rhom in with your red bellies? Any problems yet....that is one small rhom!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Prior to the advent of plastic containers, I simply triple bagged the fish and put the bag upside down so that the rubber band is seated on the bottom. This prevents the pirana from getting into a corner and biting a nice hole in the bag. Of course, I used newspaper in the last bag to keep the fish in the dark and quieter. These were then put in styrofoam box. Rarely had a pirana bite through it.

But newer methods are out there Outie has the best suggestion from George et al. That would indeed keep the fish from biting through:



> Outie Posted on Mar 22 2003, 02:28 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I personally would of spoken to fishpost on this subject. I know the times ive ordered from george at sharkaquarium my fish usually come in a 2 liter bottle with holes cut in it for water to pass through, that way there is no way they can bite through the bag.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Do you have a 1" rhom in with your red bellies? Any problems yet....that is one small rhom!


 actually xenon, no every once in awhile they chase each other like when i put in beef heart cubes but other than that nothing major they both talk crap and try to chase 1 another but i can see the rbp are getting more food but its just till i get to cali so i can get a 55 or 75 for my rhom but when i sent them to my granny's in buffalo my mom called me telling the rbp are giving my black all hell cause theyre all in a 30 gallon which i knew would happen but its either all of u in there or put them in the 55 with the 7" rhom lol i sent my mom to the pet store for a divider cause as u know in that size tank even for alittle while its goin to be WWIII

110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah a 55g for your 1 inch rhom might be overkill, its gonna take a while for it to grow into that tank! Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Yeah a 55g for your 1 inch rhom might be overkill, its gonna take a while for it to grow into that tank! Good luck! :biggrin:


 yeah i know lol but i say get the big one now then i wont have to upgrade for like 10 yrs instead of 5 yrs lol









110 gallon 2rbp 2"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

oops 110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

to stop the P's from biting throught the bag you shoud put them in a plastic container with holes in it them within inside of a bag that contains the water... if they are small enough a plastic cup would work :smile:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

For the newspaper issue...you can buy newspaper without any print on it...this would be the best way to go if you're worried about ink from the paper entering their water.


----------

